# Spinnfischen auf Forellen.



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Tipps und Tricks zum Forellenspinnen von Til, rechtzeitig zur Saison
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=spinnfischen


----------



## til (31. März 2003)

Nachtrag zum Artikel:
Am WE hab ich endlich mal ein anständiges Bild von einer Forelle gemacht. Kann man vielleicht auch ins Magazin noch übernehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2003)

Musst Du mal Franky schicken, vielleicht kann ers noch einbauen.
Falls nicht, wirds eben in der näxten Ausgabe erscheinen:m


----------

